
Will Node.js Forever Be the Sluggish Golang? - ngaut
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/will-node-js-forever-be-the-sluggish-golang-f632130e5c7a
======
ajbeach22
> Highly optimized C++ or C library with javascript wrapper beats golang hurr
> durrr

At what point is it C++ beats golang vs javascript beats golang? IMO these
kinds of benchmarks are disingenuous at best.

The benefit of go here is that i don't have to write c++ or c if i need to
submit a bug fix, and I don't have layers of abstraction around libraries
written in a different language. The last thing I want to is to try and debug
the underlying c or c++ libraries when things go wrong. At least with go,
pprof and other go tools make debugging low level things straight forward

~~~
innagadadavida
There are a few other notable things about Go: 1\. Compiler and toolchain is
all written in Go. Compare this to g++ or JRE/JDK has a lot of code in other
languages which can be problematic when you need to audit the code or fix some
low level bug. 2\. Language spec is shorter than any other language.

------
JeremyBanks
This announcement is more interesting than the title might suggest.

~~~
chrisco255
Usually the reverse is true. This really should be retitled to underscore that
this is a working example of Node.js outperforming Golang and Rust by a long
shot.

------
davidjnelson
> It is possible to outperform, in some regards, Golang’s Gorilla WebSockets
> on an SSL vs. non-SSL basis. That is, your JS code on SSL can message faster
> than Golang can without SSL (in some regards). I think that’s pretty cool.

Really impressive, sounds like a highly performance optimized api compatibile
alternative c++ backend for node.

------
nailer
dang / sctb: suggested change in title

"uWebSockets.js: significantly faster websocket performance for node.js"

This isn't the original title, but less clickbaity.

------
ineditable
The library may be fast but is useless if it does not provide the client IP.
Also, there's no info about how to broadcast in a performant way..... imagine
you need to send the very same json to many clients.... it does perform good?
it does notice we talking about the same data? or will do useless process over
the same data again and again for each client?

------
Chloro
This is great! I'm bootstrapping an app now and I think I will give this a
try. I hope the pub sub support gets added soon.

------
fulafel
What about security? Writing protocol implementations in a chainsaw-juggling
language is notoriously error-prone.

------
enlyth
One of the actually positive things that came out of the cryptocurrency
ecosystem is the amount of effort put into libraries like these. I think it's
great.

